# Ruh roh... What kinda mischief are you up too now?



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I want but can't afford a slat mill, but for under $100 I can build this carpet mill!














































I have a dry erase board to use as a base for the dog to run on. I still need to get some fishing line to stitch the carpet.

Maybe one of these days I can find some oak planks and run then through my planer and borrow a welder to make a slat mill!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool project! I have a project going as well, If this thread was in vip I would tell you about it.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Hash! I thought about puttin' it in VIP, but figured I would share with the masses.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's sweet, good job.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, good job


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

got a few dicky boy. u want some help/advise? don't want to offer without permission. some fokes take offence to that.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

welder said:


> got a few dicky boy. u want some help/advise? don't want to offer without permission. some fokes take offence to that.


I'm always open to learnin' Welder! And you certainly got experience on me, this is the 1st one of these I have built.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

cool. first thing I aint tryin to rain on your fishfry.
2nd. carpet mills like that are not going to turn to free! they'll do fine spinnin it with your hand. but the pups wght will cause it to drag a bit.

that being said, are you sure your dog is old enuf for that type of work?
if he pulls to hard to early it'll be ruff on his joints and muscle.

it appears you know sometging so I assume you have it square.
make sure your bolts that pass threw the 2x has plenty of freedom.
put it on about a 4'' incline to start and has the dog gets stronger you can reduce the angle.

looks like your anchor point is too hi. if you look at the angle compared to the head height of your dog you will see what ima talking about.
when its to hi its very uncomfortable for the dog!
really should be adjustable has the dog will grow. but I make mine just hi enuf for the dog to walk under it.
one way to look at it. if I hook a chain to your neck. and then hook it to the rim of a basketball goal think about that. then think about hooking it to the pole about 6'' above your head. you get my point?

the dry board will work but the backing on the carpet will start digging into it soon. but you can turn the carpet over; carpet down will work just fine just make sure the backing on the carpet don't hurt the dog's paws! if you can find some, the stuff is called UHMW.[google is your friend here] slick has snot! and durable has a cannon ball. the plastic crap the dirt trackers use works great also. keep it covered with pledge's furniture wax

dang my fingers hurt. most I typed in a while.
if you need anything holler, be glad to help if I can.

another thing to think about is a used electric mill. told another member about this. I got mine from craigs list for 300.00 comes in handy when you got 1 in recovery. you set the pace and get a glass of tea.lol.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

oh yea, mr. medlin used to make his slat mills from wood. some old heads still do.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

My pup certainly is not old enough for heavy mill work. He will just get it in 30 second to 1 minute sessions for a while to get him used to being on it. I won't let him start using it heavily til he is about a year old. It's all square, I used some 2"x3/8 steel tube and pounded it through the sides, my lag bolts go through the steel bushings and it spins free. 

I'm going to make the mount point adjustable. I built this keeping my next door neighbors 90lb bull terrier in mind too and the pictured point will be good for Dozer. Camo will also only be on it in harness, I won't clip his collar, so no neck strain.

Thanks for the other info! I'll certainly keep that in mind and do some googling as I finish it up.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great. 

Makes me want to get a mill for my boy.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------

